# 2010 Golf Wagon 2.5 - poor throttle response



## jetta2002silver (Feb 28, 2005)

I own a 2010 Golf wagon 5 speed manual with 72,000 km on it. It has had all required VW maintenance and has only ever been filled up with top tier gasoline. I've used a bottle of fuel injector cleaner about every 10,000km. Here is my issue. Not sure if there is something wrong with the engine or maybe its normal (but annoying) 

When taking off in 1st gear, when you give it gas, there is a lag of about 1/2 a second before the engine responds. It also seems sluggish at lower RPM (a bit low on power, slight hesitation, sluggish throttle response, sometimes a slightly feeling of power surges as revs climb). 

The engine does not show any warning lights. I mentioned it to the dealer but they said there is nothing they can do unless the engine throws out warning codes. 

Anyone have any ideas? Love the car other than this issue. Can't wait to see the MK VII Golf Wagon. Hope they offer a sports suspension, sport seats option on the Golf Wagon gas model as they currently do on the Golf 4 door 2.5L (as they currently do in Canada).


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

could be an air leak in a hose, this would cause the car to be slower yet still not throw a fault code. there's always throttle lag on an automatic tranny though, so it may just be normal.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

he's a manual. 

i DO not know what your issue is. 

On MY car, which has 80600 miles, or about ~130 000 kms, i never used any sort of cleaner on the injectors. 
and i have always tried to keep everything "perfect" and keeping the car in tip-top shape. 

my throttle response is knife sharp. 

suggestion: 
-thottle body adaptation 
-new injectors? and dont add any "cleaner"


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

I can't say it's normal for sure, but I noticed a very annoying throttle lag in the 2012 Jetta I rented compared to my car. It was like it didn't want to go at first and then "woke up". My car feels much more linear by comparison.


----------



## GTIarist (Jan 2, 2010)

I own a 2011 Jetta 2.5l 5 spd and it is like you described. 

It's like you have to keep it in high rev to get a comparable amount of power from each gear, mainly in 1st through 3rd. 

I find myself keeping my revs around 4-4.5k before switching gears.


----------



## GTIarist (Jan 2, 2010)

Additionally, I'm receiving a lightweight crank pulley today to see if it will remedy that issue. I know what you mean though. it's annoying.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Bump

My car just started doing this just after an oil change. It died on my first crank after 48 hours of being off....

Also noting that if been driving around with a CEL from my test pipe. The tech cleared it, now it's back and with the same poor throttle response OP has.


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

Fuel filter? It's a $40 insurance policy


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

GTIarist said:


> Additionally, I'm receiving a lightweight crank pulley today to see if it will remedy that issue. I know what you mean though. it's annoying.


Nuespeed PFlow, Power Pulley and tune.

The throttle response will be excellent.

also a really good bleed on the clutch, a short shifter and a taller clutch stop are ideal. With some pretty basic mods this car comes alive.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

hsproyaya said:


> Fuel filter? It's a $40 insurance policy


If you paid $40 you got ripped off. Its cheaper than that IIRC.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

jetta2002silver said:


> When taking off in 1st gear, when you give it gas, there is a lag of about 1/2 a second before the engine responds. It also seems sluggish at lower RPM (a bit low on power, slight hesitation, sluggish throttle response, sometimes a slightly feeling of power surges as revs climb).


The first symptom sounds to me like you're describing the ASR/ESP function. This is really noticeable when launching from a standstill. It limits the throttle and brakes any spinning wheels. Turn ASR/ESP off and see if you get the same 1/2 second lag - I bet the lag is replaced with spinning, hopping wheels. Roll into the throttle gradually instead of jabbing.


----------

